# VIP211 OTA channels have no sound



## qaplus (May 2, 2006)

Satellite channels work fine. But all OTA channels either have no sound or have no picture. In fact it almost seems like picture and sound from the same channel got splitted into 2 channels. Anyone else has this problem?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Odd. Try a soft reset (hold the power button on the front of the unit until it resets) and see if that wakes it up.

I have not heard of losing audio on JUST the OTAs. I've heard a couple of people who said they lost all audio - not just OTA.


----------



## tomt (Sep 16, 2005)

I lose the audio on my OTA all the time on my 211. I have to do a soft reboot to get the audio back. Great picture just no sound.


----------



## esteps (Jul 12, 2006)

That used to happen to me every morning I turned the TV on (OTA no sound). I found that it happened every night with the 3am update. Here's what I did to fix it:
I set the timer for 2:55 am to an OTA channel. Then I set the update for 3am.
It seems like if at night you leave it on a Dish channel, the OTA channels will lose sound, so I set the timer to an OTA channel for the night. Sounds strange? Works for me!
esteps



qaplus said:


> Satellite channels work fine. But all OTA channels either have no sound or have no picture. In fact it almost seems like picture and sound from the same channel got splitted into 2 channels. Anyone else has this problem?


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

esteps said:


> That used to happen to me every morning I turned the TV on (OTA no sound). I found that it happened every night with the 3am update. Here's what I did to fix it:
> I set the timer for 2:55 am to an OTA channel. Then I set the update for 3am.
> It seems like if at night you leave it on a Dish channel, the OTA channels will lose sound, so I set the timer to an OTA channel for the night. Sounds strange? Works for me!
> esteps


I set a timer last nite and it worked. I had audio on the OTA channels this morning. The first time in a week. Thanks esteps


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

I emailed the problem to Dish and got the following answer. Can you believe the nerve of Dish.

"Thank you for your e-mail. If you are experiencing this issue only on your Off-Air programming, then it appears to be an issue with the antenna. Please contact the manufacturer for further assistance."

What a croc. I then sent them this reply to the above email.

"Your answer is so full of holes it is pure BS, First, all of my OTA channels lose the audio, not just one or two, we are talking nine stations with no audio. Second, when I reboot your VIP211, the audio returns on all the OTA channels. Third, I get 93% to 100% signal strength on all nine channels, so there is nothing wrong with my antenna. Your 211 is decoding the OTA channels. So, fix the 211 and save the BS for someone stupid. See this forum for comments on your 211. I am not the only one with this problem. http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=62099 ".


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

I then got the almost same reply to the above email.

"Thank you for your e-mail. If the issue is not occurring on DISH Network programming, then the issue is not with our equipment. We have no control over off-air broadcasts. Please consult with the manufacturer of your off-air antenna for further assistance."

How can they say they have no control over the OTA broadcasts, when it is there receiver that decodes the digital signal and sends it to my tv. I wish my tv had an HD tuner built in and I could prove that it is their receiver.


----------



## Donp (May 2, 2006)

I have an 811 with about 8 OTA HD channels and never loose the audio. Anywhere for 62 to 85 percent on the channel signal, the audio is always there.


----------



## esteps (Jul 12, 2006)

They're obviously wrong. So far I have been patient with their little problems, because they are still working out the bugs. The 211 also has channel switching problems. Probably once a week I lose audio and the video goes black while I am surfing up or down the channels. One of these years they'll fix it.
esteps



jerryez said:


> I then got the almost same reply to the above email.
> 
> "Thank you for your e-mail. If the issue is not occurring on DISH Network programming, then the issue is not with our equipment. We have no control over off-air broadcasts. Please consult with the manufacturer of your off-air antenna for further assistance."
> 
> How can they say they have no control over the OTA broadcasts, when it is there receiver that decodes the digital signal and sends it to my tv. I wish my tv had an HD tuner built in and I could prove that it is their receiver.


----------



## mruk69 (Jul 26, 2003)

I would respond back with "well lets see if my attorney general and local BBB see it the same way"

And let us know what they respond back with as it may benefit us all.


----------

